# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Oulaisten Liikenne

## killerpop

Keskipohjanmaa lehti uutisoi, että Oulaisten Liikenne ostaa Kamusen Liikenteen. Yritykset ovat tehneet asiasta esisopimuksen ja lopullinen kauppakirja allekirjoitetaan 1.4.2008.

Koko juttu täällä.

Elokuussa 2007 Oulaisten Liikenne hankki omistukseensa Karhun Liikenteen.

----------

